
Show HN: A smart app to repair syntax errors in very large CSV files - fbarbanson
http://www.csvstudio.com
======
pcuci
Now happy looking at big data, _almost_ fun to manage large CSV imports.

For streamlined ETL, looks promising

Hope you get somewhere with this!

------
dergachev
Great job Francois! Look forward to playing with it. :)

